# Kaninchen mit Zebrafell?



## Bianchina (5. März 2005)

hallo zusammen, bin neu hier und möchte direkt mal mit ner frage anfangen.
bin neuling( aber sehr interessiert) im Bereich Grafikdesign.
Habe aber schon einige schöne Arbeiten zusammengestellt.
Leider komme ich über ein Problem nicht weg...habe mal in ner Werbeanzeige ein Kaninchen mit Zebrafell gesehen.
Habe jetzt mit Photoshop versucht dies nachzuahmen, habe aber leider nichts sehenswertes hinbekommen.
hat jemand für mich nen Tip wie`s klappen könnte?
Vielen Dank schon im Voraus, Bianchina


----------



## zechi (6. März 2005)

Ganz grob: Dein Zebrafell über dein Karnickel legen, mit Ebenenmasken an die Form anpassen und dann mit der Transparenz spielen - Multiplizieren ist immer ein guter Anfang.


----------

